# Bahnsen debate with Jew, Muslim



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

Anybody heard this?

A specialist in Islamic outreach--I am not saying his name--said it was one of the better critiques of Islam.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes, I have listened to it. It was pretty good. I was disappointed with the guy representing Judaism. I wanted him to at least make some exegetical arguments.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Sep 19, 2006)

lol, I like in the comment section how that liberal girl pretty much asserts her opinion without making an argument at all. Sometimes it makes you want to hit your head against a wall.


----------



## caddy (Sep 19, 2006)

Questions & Comments on :
hadiths 

Yawning is from Satan. If you are about to yawn, you should try to stop it as much as possible. If you yawn, Satan will laugh. 

*
I'm screwed. I'm a perpetual yawner. Does that mean I'm lazy, tired, or just low on Oxygen? *

When someone wakes up from their sleep they should take water in through their mouth and shoot it out their nose (why?) because Satan stays in the upper part of the nose all night. 

*Can I substitue Milk for Water here ?*


Muhammad looked in hell and found the majority of its dwellers were women. 

Isn't the witness of a woman equal to half of that of a man?" The women said, "Yes." He said, "This is because of the deficiency of a woman's mind. 



*Mama is NOT going to be happy about these*

If you pass gas while you are praying, Allah will not hear your prayers. 

Muslim Note to Self: *Stay away from all things " cruciferous " *


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

I am in the middle of the first round.

The Jewish rabbi did okay. He had a coherent presentation but it wasn't the best I have heard by a Jew. It would have been really interesting to see someone like Rabbi Kushner to go up against Bahnsen.

Bahnsen did a fine job in his opening presentation.

I haven't heard the Muslim yet.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

Interestingly, Bahnsen revamped Lewis' "Lord, Liar, or Lunatic" argument along presuppositional lines.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Interesting you should post this, I just posted a copy of a speech I gave on Islam to a highschool group:
> 
> http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2006/09/islam-muslim-message-menace-and.html
> ...



I just read it, especially the comments. Well done. Having a few beers in me made it all the more fun to read!


----------

